# Female Game Warden



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

As we were coming back from Corpus yesterday we drove by a female game warden checking some people on highway 181. In all my years I have never seen a women game warden. My wife even commented on it. How many of you have seen come across one? Not knocking a women could not do the job, just never have seen one as a game warden.
Ken


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

We were having lunch at Hampton's Landing in Aransas Pass and two boats of game wardens came in for lunch. Two of them were women, and they were all very nice and cordial with the other diners. The fish stories did grow a little quieter, however!!


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

There is one in Uvalde, She been there several years now.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Go to the main TPW in Austin and you will see alot of them.


----------



## ejim (Feb 13, 2007)

A few years ago a female warden jumped into the back of my p/u to look in my ice chest for fish... We were fishing in Galveston at the seawall. She asked for permission first...


----------



## Txrex (Jun 4, 2010)

032490 said:


> a female game warden checking some people on highway 181.


This has got to be a fabrication. I mean really...... A female game warden is easy to believe but a game warden checking bank fishing. You might as well have said that she was riding in a UFO or a half-ton diesel truck.

???Que fumas, Guero???


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I got stopped by one last winter in Upper Galveston. She was very polite and professional.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

This thread is useless without pics.....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Was she hot?? and no. never seen such a thing. who let her out of the kitchen?


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah she was contractor cute. Since I'd been out on the water all day staring a dudes.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

never seen one of those critters. sure they can do a good job though.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Female wardens*

Galveston has a female Warden, been here for a good while. In fact they may have two of them. And yes, she is not bad looking and I would'nt give her any *****. Gater


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

We have one in Liberty County.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

there's plenty of female cops these days. i don't see anything odd about a female game warden.


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

There is one that works the Dickinson area, I've seen her on a jetski patrolling the bayou.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Had a female GW check us in POC in Nov 2008


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Seriously? There are two female wardens here in Aransas County. I know one of them personally. In fact I am about 99% sure that she visits this site.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

There is a female GW that is a member on this forum so mind your manners.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

As of 1 year ago, out of 533 Game Wardens, 27 were female.
I stayed next door to one earlier this year at a hotel in Rockport.
Seemed very nice.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I know of two in the Rockport area. I believe one of them is a 2cooler. Very professional every time I've been around them. They are strict but fair and if you've ever heard some of the stories of the accident scenes they've pulled up on you could understand why. 

Mike


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

gater said:


> Galveston has a female Warden, been here for a good while. In fact they may have two of them. And yes, she is not bad looking and I would'nt give her any *****. Gater


We met her about a month ago. We were fishing off the end of the Texas city Dike and noticed a go fast cigarette boat catch unusually high bit of air and hit hard.....then didnt move an inch. A couple of other go fast boat slowed down but kept going (looked like a poker run).

The above mentioned game warden was going from boat to boat checking fish and lifejackets. Once she was done with us we mintioned the hard hit and motionless go fast boat and that it might be worth a stop by there. That's when she said "Man i hate those boats". We couldn't agree with her more. She checked one more boat in the close vicinity then headed over there. Before she could get there they zoomed off.

My guess was someone hit something hard once they landed and they were taking care of them (prob everyone intox also) then saw warden headed over and bolted.

She was super professional. I think that job would be a blast.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

hammerdown said:


> I'd been out on the water all day staring a dudes.


 Why were you out there staring at dudes. You get a gay blue dolphin for that comment! :an6: :rotfl:


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

I got to know the one from Rockport, that was working in Port A for the day several years ago. She was doing her job and wrote me a ticket for not having filled my redfish tag out properly,I failed to write down the county I was fishing in...


----------



## Firetx12 (Jul 28, 2009)

We used to have one up here in east Texas, but she transferred to the Houston area I think. She was nice out of uniform, but tough as nails while working. I guess they have to be.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Never seen one...But I'm getting a visual,tight britches and all1


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Got checked by one at the boat ramp on other side of the Galveston causeway couple months back. Polite and Professional. Good Job.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

My neighbor is a local warden for Caldwell county. She is very professional and friendly but all bussiness in the field. I know she does a good job, as I've been checked by her a few times.

C


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

Have met two in Aransas Pass area while duck hunting. Not bad. But would you ask them to leave their gunbelt and hat on during sex? Giggity-giggity-goo.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

I have two female friends that are game wardens. One here in Corpus and the other works somewhere in the hill country.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

hammerdown said:


> Yeah she was contractor cute. Since I'd been out on the water all day staring a dudes.


Dude, contractor hot? She was freakin smokin! I still dream of her pullin me over again. Maybe next time I will get her number!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

The first time I was checked by a lady warden was 27 years ago in Travis county her name was Stacey Fergeson and I was checked by one last thursday in Hamilton county


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Got my new license last week at TPW office in College Station. There was one in there. The pants did not compliment her in any for or fashion, but there she was...


----------



## mbeard (Jun 4, 2007)

We have a husband and wife game warden team in the Baytown, Crosby, Highlands area. They often patrol together.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> Got my new license last week at TPW office in College Station. There was one in there. The pants did not compliment her in any for or fashion, but there she was...


Dark hair? I know Brazos county has one female game warden. I've meet her a few times.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

kim e cooper said:


> Go to the main TPW in Austin and you will see alot of them.


Have you ever read the field notes on their page?

*Game Warden Field Notes*

The following items are compiled from recent Texas Parks and Wildlife Department law enforcement reports.

*Warden assists in triple rescue: *Young County Game Warden Brent Isom was patrolling with his flat bottom boat on April 18 when he got a call that a car containing three teenage girls had been washed off the roadway. The warden was on scene within five minutes of the 911 call and joined forces with Young County Sheriff Bryan Walls and Department of Public Safety Corporal Bryan Little. The three officers launched the boat into the creek and were able to come upstream to the girls' location, where they were holding on to an electrical transmission line tower. The three girls were wet, cold and scared, but otherwise uninjured. They were lowered into the patrol boat and transported back to their parents, who were on the bank watching the event unfold.
*Two for one not always a good thing: *Trinity County Game Warden Sam Shanafelt received a phone call from the Trinity County Sheriff's Office April 9 about some deer that had been shot and dumped on a county road. After a couple of days, someone called and provided information which pointed to two young adults in the Woodlake Community. After a lengthy interview by the warden, both adults confessed to shooting at one deer, but killing two. Citations and restitution were issued.
*Literally and figuratively down the river: *Jasper County Game Warden Chris Fried received a call on April 15 from the Jasper County Sheriff's Office advising that five people were stranded on the Neches River. The warden soon discovered that the five individuals were not stranded but were floating down the river on tubes at about 1:30 a.m. One of the subjects had to be taken to the hospital for alcohol poisoning and two others were arrested for public intoxication.
*The Xbox Files: *While patrolling the Neches River on April 17, Jasper County Game Wardens Morgan Inman and Chris Fried issued several citations for no personal flotation devices, undersized catfish, no fishing license, and possession of drug paraphernalia. When leaving the river, the two wardens noticed two vehicles parked on the side of the road. After making contact with the occupants, it was determined that they were in possession of a stolen X-Box taken the night before in a home burglary in Tyler County. The X-Box and suspects were turned over to the Tyler County Sheriff's Office.
*Undersized oysters returned to reefs: *Calhoun County Wardens Robert Dominguez and Philip Bird filed on five oyster boat captains on April 19 for undersize cargo in Lavaca Bay. Approximately 140 sacks of oysters were returned to the reefs. Two days earlier Chambers County Game Warden Hector Gonzalez was patrolling Trinity Bay for fishing violations and after checking an oyster boat, filed on the captain for possessing undersize oysters.
*No license rap catches drug offender: *Comal County Warden Michael McCall was checking fishing license compliance at a crappie dock on Canyon Lake on April 16 when he encountered two young men who did not have a fishing license. A subsequent warrant check revealed one of the men was wanted in Kaufman County for felony possession of controlled substance. The man was arrested without incident and transported to the Comal County Jail. In addition, each man also received a citation for no fishing license. Cases pending.
*Wardens net netters: *Zapata Game Warden Will Hellums received a call from a fisherman on April 8 that a commercial vessel was on Falcon Lake. The warden contacted Warden Stevan Ramos and gathered Warden Roy Martinez, Jim Hogg Game Warden Carlos Maldonado and Capt. Fernando Cervantes. Wardens Martinez and Hellums blocked the escape route back into Mexico while Wardens Ramos, Maldonado, and Captain Cervantes went into the brush. The vessel was found but the fishermen leaped into the water hoping to evade arrest. One subject came back to the patrol boat after some talking, but the second suspect swam into the thick brush. A 17-foot Argos with a 48-horsepower Yamaha Enduro outboard was seized along with 3,300 feet of gill net. Six days later Wardens Ramos and Maldonado seized another 17-footer with a 40-horsepower motor and 3,300 feet of net. Both occupants of this boat were apprehended.
*More Falcon nets: *Zapata County Game Warden Jake Cawthon and Starr County Warden Drew Spencer responded on April 19 to an anonymous tip regarding three boats suspected of illegal gill netting on Falcon Lake. As the wardens approached the three vessels to perform water safety inspections, four men fled in a white-and-blue Tahoe ski boat and two other men fled in a yellow-and-white ski boat. A third boat was left abandoned and later seized by wardens. After a pursuit through extremely heavy brush, three of the four men aboard the Tahoe bailed out into the lake. Warden Spencer jumped aboard the Tahoe and arrested one subject and then pulled another subject from the lake, arresting him as well. The two other men were never located. The Tahoe boat was seized and later determined to have been stolen from an individual in Laredo. Along with the Tahoe ski boat and an aluminum center console boat, approximately 4,620 feet of monofilament gill net and 1,650 feet of gar gill net were seized. The yellow and white ski boat was never located. Starr County Game Wardens Dennis Gazaway and Ben Baker and Zapata County Game Wardens Roy Martinez and Sam Padgett all responded quickly to assist.
*Water spinach on the High Plains: *Potter County Game Wardens Steve Urben and Shane Lewis assisted a USDA inspector at various food stores in Amarillo. Numerous violations were found such as improperly labeled water spinach (either not labeled at all or labeled ong choy), no retail fish dealer's license, and no finfish import license. Citations and educational warnings were issued. Retailers were also reminded to keep all water spinach invoices for two years and advised they may only purchase from permitted water spinach growers.
*That's his story, anyway: *Kimble County Warden Lee Morrison was contacted by South Llano State Park in reference to a turkey hunter killing a whitetail deer out of season. When Morrison contacted the hunter he said he was hunting turkey and saw a Sika deer. He said he had been told he could kill exotics so he shot the deer with his shotgun. Three slugs later, the deer was dead and the hunter was shocked to discover he had killed a whitetail. The hunter was adamant that he knew what a Sika deer looked like and reasoned the rain had darkened the coat to make it resemble a Sika. Case pending.
*Illegal lines seized: *On April 20, San Saba County Game Warden Brad Reeves and Lampasas County Game Warden Jim Lindeman patrolled the Colorado River downriver from the Colorado Bend State Park. The two wardens pulled 1,200 feet of illegal trotlines and 7 illegal jug lines.
*Spring in East Texas: *During one week, Titus County Game Warden Jerry Ash received several orphaned young animals, including an immature owl, two small squirrels, four young raccoons, and three newborn rabbits. Morris County Game Warden Michael Serbanic also received a family of orphaned baby possums.
*Wardens snag snaggers: *Marion County Game Wardens Robb Furlow and Rick Lane caught eight people snagging at the spillway on Lake Wright Patman on April 19. They had undersized crappie and bass. Citations pending.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

there is one in gregg county she great at what she does


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Clear Lake*

Got to talk to one in Clear Lake, she was purdy.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

was she in a dark green TPW bikini?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

anyone know if Ms. Sophie is still a GW out checking folks at Lake Somerville? havent seen her in a while


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I've met a few, been checked by a couple. One freely admitted she wasn't sure what type of duck I had and we spent a pleasant fifteen minutes me telling her how to I.D. them when they are in early plumage (bills, feet, etc.). She was very appreciative and I was impressed. I've had men GWs not know their ducks either but they try to bluster through.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

We got checked by a new warden near Goose Island a few years back, she was cuter than a speckeled pup. I say new because she was with two male, mature looking wardens that were letting her do all the talking. She was very polite and detailed, including asking me where my saltwater stamp was on my super comb. liscense. The two older wardens were grinning over her shoulder when I explained that the comb was supposed to include all Texas options. She suddenly said "here it is" and got back in her boat and wished us a better day fishing (we had only one trout for 3 hrs. work.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Had a rookie female warden check us last year on opening day around 11:30 in the morning. About 5 or 6 of us sitting around drinking beer ( we had our limits by 8:30 and had already cleaned our birds and put em on ice) She asked for our licenses, which everyone had. Then she asked if all of our guns had plugs in them. We all kind of looked at each other and smiled. She then realized that all of the guns she asked about were Over and Unders. She thanked us and left, without even checking our ice chests to count our birds.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Had one check me in Galveston one time. If I remember correctly she wasn't bad looking. I think she wrote me a ticket for no fire extinguisher on my boat....may have been the male counterpart but can't remember.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Used to see them alot in Florida....


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

hammerdown said:


> Yeah she was contractor cute. Since I'd been out on the water *all day staring a dudes*.


:an5:Remind me to never fish around you. That's creepy! :slimer:


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

mbeard said:


> We have a husband and wife game warden team in the Baytown, Crosby, Highlands area. They often patrol together.


The San Jacinto River area has 3-4 female GW on it most every weekend during summer months.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

My friend Patricia just finished gw academy and was stationed in Tarrant. We have a female warden in Brazos as well. She is pretty nice. Had her check me a few times while fishing at the park.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

deebo said:


> anyone know if Ms. Sophie is still a GW out checking folks at Lake Somerville? havent seen her in a while


I think she's still around. Sophie's been doing an excellent job for quite a few years, might have made her retirement years of service by now.If not retired she's close to it. The only folks I've heard complain about her were the boy's who got ticketed, nothing new there!-Mike


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Girls can be Game Wardens?! I would've thought their periods would scare the wildlife.


----------



## Reel G (Aug 20, 2010)

Had one check us before we slowed down to go in the yaht basin 2 weeks ago but I didnt get any pics , next time I will.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

shallowgal said:


> Girls can be Game Wardens?! I would've thought their periods would scare the wildlife.


 sad3sm


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

I got checked opening day of dove season. She was very nice, checked licenses and birds and then let us get back to it.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

What a scary thought
A Game Warden with PMS


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Was checked on Lake Livingston and Rayburn by female wardens. The one on Rayburn was a newbie. After seeing her check my buddy on the way to his truck at the launch, I pulled my fishing license out and gave it to her when she approached the boat. She never asked for drivers license, so I didn't disclose the 9mm on my side under my slicker or my chl. She then proceded to check the livewell full of two limits of black bass. She was courteous and polite.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Brandie does a good job here in Rockport.
Tight Knot


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*oops*

Sorry forgot to use the sarcasm font. I was just making a ridiculous statement to point out how ridiculous it is to think females can't be game wardens.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Alrighty then....*

First pics gets some green.
Well maybe...


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> Girls can be Game Wardens?! I would've thought their periods would scare the wildlife.


I've heard tell that'll lure the Big Cats in...Just sayin.

Biggie


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

There is one in the Huntsville area that used to work for me about ten years ago. Her dream was to be a game warden and she finished her school and nailed it. She was a good officer for me back then and I am absolutely sure she is a good GW today. She is a beautiful woman and has more heart than most guys.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

mbeard said:


> We have a husband and wife game warden team in the Baytown, Crosby, Highlands area. They often patrol together.


We went to church with them at Community Baptist on FM2100 before we moved to Magnolia. Really nice people.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*hunt*

that is the creeds..I took Kevin on his first elk hunt in .N.Mex years ago..They are great folks..


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Got checked by one on L Palestine...*

last month.....nice, efficient, and nooooot so bad looking! We passed everything, but she checked!

When she asked about a noise device, I told her "I just poke that ole man in the front of the boat with my rod tip in the butt, and he hollars every time!" She laughed, but, still wanted to see our horn tho!!

Later
R3F


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I have seen two. One chased us down in West Bay, I couldn't see that little blue lights looking back into the sun. She chased us from sea Isle to Right in front of Lake Como when My buddy said I think that is a GW. So I stopped and she rolled up on us. I told her I couldn't see her light, she just smiled and said I am glad you stopped or I never would have caught you.

And the other one was a fat mexican lesbian ***** based out of Lubbock, she was one POS. She would tear your truck apart looking for anything she could find. She tried to give us a ticket because there was a full box of dove load in the truck, but we were in the spread a 1/4 mi away. She actually said that were hunting with lead? She would search your pockets like you were a criminal, just like you see on Cops. She hated men. I found out that from other wardens I talked with, including her boss. She was transferred to Austin to get out of the field because of all the complaints. So I'm 1 for 2 on female wardens,lol.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

There is one in Rockport that is pretty cute.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I have always wanted to be a game warden


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Had one check us at Richland Chambers, I told her she could arrest me any time and I would enjoy the handcuffs. I don,t think she tought it was funny!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Red3Fish said:


> .....She laughed, but, still wanted to see our horn .....


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

had 1 run in with a GW, it was a female bout 10 yrs ago at the TC dike...was not a good experience, outside of work, it was the only time I have been in contact with a GW


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Kevin Creed and Susan Webb are their names.



sixshootertexan said:


> We went to church with them at Community Baptist on FM2100 before we moved to Magnolia. Really nice people.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

There is a FOXXY 10 in Rockport. She can hunt and fish with me anytime.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Why were you out there staring at dudes. You get a gay blue dolphin for that comment! :an6: :rotfl:


that just made me pee a little


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> Girls can be Game Wardens?! I would've thought their periods would scare the wildlife.


Wouldn't that bring in the bucks during rut??


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Back in the early 90's I used to live in Yuma, AZ. We did alot of dove hunting, which is pretty much line up on an orange grove and shoot the birds as they come by.
Well, there was a guy about 50 yards to my right that was layin the law down. Every shot took a bird. Pretty soon I realized he was over his limit. He was sticking the over limit birds in a cooler behind the orange tree he was standing near.
Before cell phones, no number to call. 
Sure enough, a game warden came along. Checked him first, then to me. I dropped the dime, warden went back over there and sure enough, busted!
The point? It was a female game warden.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Tight Knot said:


> Brandie does a good job here in Rockport.
> Tight Knot


She really does. Very professional, very friendly. She was really good with my then 7 year old son last year after a hunt. Wanted to hear every story he had and gave him a great impression of game wardens. She gives game wardens a good name.

Several years back during a B&C event, we got back to the dock after a hunt and she checked us. Some of them had not met her yet and had that slightly aloof feeling that men tend to get around a pretty lady.  We'd hunted a big group with a lot of newbies that morning, and they did a lot of bird claiming which was no big deal. My experienced friend rolled with it and kinda took what wasn't claimed when he shot. Naturally he ended up with all hens.

When she checked his strap of birds she noted that he had shot all hens that day. Before he could respond I added that he had told me that he was mad at women and taking it out on the ducks today, and gave her a little wink so she'd know I was kidding. She didn't miss a beat. She looked that tall dude in the eyes and totally deadpanned "So you got something against women, huh?" He turned absolutely beet red and started stuttering and stammering and couldn't talk. He couldn't say a word to her, just cussed me and stood there red faced.  I'd never seen him embarassed before, or even since then, but that one got him. I got a great laugh out of it and so did she. It took him a couple hours to find it funny though.

She was a great sport. Gave us a hunting memory that gets retold often.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

capn said:


> She really does. Very professional, very friendly. She was really good with my then 7 year old son last year after a hunt. Wanted to hear every story he had and gave him a great impression of game wardens. She gives game wardens a good name.
> 
> Several years back during a B&C event, we got back to the dock after a hunt and she checked us. Some of them had not met her yet and had that slightly aloof feeling that men tend to get around a pretty lady.  We'd hunted a big group with a lot of newbies that morning, and they did a lot of bird claiming which was no big deal. My experienced friend rolled with it and kinda took what wasn't claimed when he shot. Naturally he ended up with all hens.
> 
> ...


ive been checked by her and albert there in aransas for a good while now...very perfessional and aint scared to hop in the blind with ya!

but i have herd stories of female game wardens asking to see the plugs in over and unders, and side by sides :rotfl:


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

There is one that patrols Canyon Lake, she's a genuine pain the the A-S-S !


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here at Lake Somerville, the Burleson county game warden is a lady and she is a good one...Sohpia Hyatt has been here several years and she really knows her stuff and does a good job.


----------

